# Unknown Labeled



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

5 pics

View attachment 111448


View attachment 111449


View attachment 111450


View attachment 111451


View attachment 111457


The first thing that came to mind was Sanchezi, than i started noticeing differences between this fish and my other Sanchezi. Regardless i had to grab this guy. He is a beauty at 4" and the price was right at 39.95. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> 5 pics
> 
> View attachment 111448
> 
> ...


nice pick up.....the tail dont look right for a sanchezi but could be the pic's....and im no pr0.....but looks nice man


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

nice fish man


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think sanchezi. tail doesnt mean too much, i have seen sanchezi with faint terminal bands too.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that looks like one nice fish i wish i had found it. very nice.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats a very sharp looking sanchezi you have.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree, I think it is a sanchezi, the tail probably changes as it grows and may vary on location, the scutes on the belly and the color of the throat area give it away. Very nice lookin fish though... should grow up to be a beauty!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That would be a Sanchezi with very nice coloring.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think it's a sanchezi as well, I mean it couldn't be anything else. What really confuses me though it that it doesn't have any belly scutes like sanchezis are known for. Maybe he is just a unique one without them.








~Taylor~


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice looking fish...







!


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the fish looks like a sanchezi as well...but what confuses me is the collection point...not anywhere near where these fish are abundant.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous colours on that sanchezi


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. Male and Female exhibit some differences in body shape and coloration which adds some to the confusion. As for Eastern Brazil, it doesn't mean that S. sanchezi aren't found there.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. Male and Female exhibit some differences in body shape and coloration which adds some to the confusion. As for Eastern Brazil, it doesn't mean that S. sanchezi aren't found there.


so his two sanchezi's look nothing alike......possible Breeding?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi just without a clear teminal band, but a nice fish ith great colour


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Let me clarify something about S. sanchezi, the fish was described from Peru in 1965. Usually this fish (when collected) has been confused for P. nattereri because of their coloration and always seemly caught with Pygocentrus. When public aquariums have displayed P. nattereri, there are occasions where S. sanchezi is tucked away somewhere in the back of the aquarium with that group. I have numerous publications where supposedly the pictured fish is P. nattereri, but it is S. sanchezi instead.

As I stated above the fish was described as being from Peru, that alone doesn't mean its not found elsewhere. According to Gery (1972, 1978) the fish is found in the Upper Amazon, but doesn't exclude it being found anywhere else.

As for difference remark I made, I have two photographed in the aquarium I wrote about in OPEFE where you can see what I mean: http://opefe.com/pira_Ssan.html


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

id say its a red throat but the tail is unusual..


----------

